# Tree monitors



## Freckle1 (Feb 16, 2018)

hey guys just wondering if there are tree monitors readily available to buy in aus? Like speckled or emerald?


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 16, 2018)

Not the emerald tree monitor. By speckled, do you mean spotted? There are some keepers of them, and one on here that I know of.


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah must of meant spotted
[doublepost=1518746125,1518735853][/doublepost]So the spotteds are quite uncommon in the hobby?


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 16, 2018)

There are a few people who keep them.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2018)

Emerald monitors are in collections in Australia. Read the latest iHerp Australia magazine.


----------



## Tyloop (Feb 16, 2018)

Waterrat said:


> Emerald monitors are in collections in Australia. Read the latest iHerp Australia magazine.



They are in collections, although, I wouldnt say that they were "Readily avaliable"


----------



## baker (Feb 16, 2018)

All depends on which species you are referring to when you say tree monitors. We have a fair few species of monitor here in Australia which you could classify as 'tree monitors' (broadly speaking due to their more arboreal habits), with most to the exception of the canopy goanna (_Varanus keithhornei_) being kept in captivity at varying levels of availability. 

Probably the two most common and easiest to obtain 'tree monitors' in Australia would be the black headed monitor (_Varanus tristis tristis_) and the pygmy mulga monitor (_Varanus gilleni_). Stripe-tailed monitor (_Varanus caudolineatus_), Bush's monitor (_Varanus bushi_), freckled monitor (_Varanus tristis orietalis_) and spotted tree monitors (_Varanus scalaris_) are all available and kept, but all are a bit more difficult to come across and may require you a bit of investigation to find someone who is breeding them or has an adult they're willing to sell. I was fortunate recently to have a friend of mine breed his spotted tree monitors so I was able to pick up a hatchling from him. As mentioned above emerald monitors (_Varanus prasinus_) are kept in Australia, however they are currently restricted to only a handful of collections and are not readily available yet. The people who have them are aiming to breed them up and release to the public, it may just be a while until they do so. 

Hopefully this helps you. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes thank you very much I guess I’ll have to hunt down some spotted monitors some how haha


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 16, 2018)

Freckle1 said:


> Yes thank you very much I guess I’ll have to hunt down some spotted monitors some how haha



Yellow spotted monitors??


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 16, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Yellow spotted monitors??


I think he means spotted tree monitor, Varanus scalaris.

And thanks for clearing that up about emerald tree monitors in captivity, Cameron.


----------



## Freckle1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes I mean spotted tree monitors


----------



## cris (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a male _V.mitchelli_ that I will need to sell in the next year or two. They are basically a type of tree monitor that lives near water.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 19, 2018)

cris said:


> I have a male _V.mitchelli_ that I will need to sell in the next year or two. They are basically a type of tree monitor that lives near water.


Have u had any luck breeding them. Not too many seem to have bred them in recent years 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 19, 2018)

_V.mitchelli are some of my favourite monitors, not that i could afford one ofc, lol._
[doublepost=1519000896,1519000790][/doublepost]Also, emerald tree monitors, spotted tree monitors, canopy goannas and lacies are the largish species that i'd classify as "tree monitors" to some extent. Though, lacies also spend some time on the ground


----------



## cris (Feb 19, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Have u had any luck breeding them. Not too many seem to have bred them in recent years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nah the "pair" I got were both males, kind of progressive, but not very practical.


----------

